# Who is your Favorite Valar?



## Êurlond (Sep 25, 2016)

The Title is pretty self explanatory, Who is your favorite Valar and why?


----------



## mallos (Sep 27, 2016)

Yavanna Kementarí, for inventing most of the beautiful and wonderful things in the world. Who's yours?


----------



## Êurlond (Sep 27, 2016)

Mine is easily *Meklor, *Why? Beacuse hes so god damn cool.


----------



## DarkLordMelkor (Oct 10, 2016)

Melkor because he is the reason of simply anything that occurred in Arda.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 6, 2016)

I like Nienna. She was the one who Olorin learned a lot from, and we all know how handy that information and teaching became! Also, she is acquainted with *pity *and *courage*. Those two virtues alone saved all of Middle-earth!


----------



## OfRhosgobel (Dec 19, 2016)

Aule The Smith. He created a whole race. Though he couldn't give them the fire of life, he still made a race! No other Valar came close to that.


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88 (Dec 20, 2016)

Mine is between Yavanna Kementarí, for creating beautiful things and Melkor, because despite everything as a character he is a pretty awesome character. He has so much to him that could be debated and talked about, and that fact alone gives his character, character lol.



OfRhosgobel said:


> Aule The Smith. He created a whole race. Though he couldn't give them the fire of life, he still made a race! No other Valar came close to that.




That reminds me of the Greek myth where man was not supposed to have fire. I forgotten the name of the myth off the top of my head but your line of reasoning reminded me of that. 

I think it was a Titan myth...I might be wrong.


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (Jan 20, 2018)

Lorien/Irmo master of visions and dreams for male Valar and for female Valar: Este the healer if hurts and giver of rest.


----------



## Rána (Jan 21, 2018)

Easily Yavanna. It stems a lot from my own love of nature and gardening and the like, but there are other reasons beyond just her being associated with plants (and animals). When most of the Valar are carving out their little piece of paradise in Aman, she's one of the few who keeps in touch with the Outer Lands. Her works are subject to the corruption of Morgoth in a way that the other Valar don't experience (possibly Aulë, but his materials are better suited to the assaults and he maintains a certain detachment to the actual "stuff," I believe his grief over the marring of his works is inherently different from Yavanna's)... her brand of suffering as her works are twisted into monstrous and cruel mockeries is something that endears her to me. I think Eru is the only other one who can understand those kinds of griefs.

I especially love her response to Manwë's question, "Of all thy realm what dost thou hold dearest?"
-- 'All have their worth,' said Yavanna, 'and each contributes to the worth of the others.'
That's such an artist's answer, I traditionally think of Yavanna and Aulë as the "crazy hippie artists" of the Valar and I love them all the more for it. I slant more that direction; then I branch out from that base- Niënna and the trees, the Gardens of Lórien, Vana, Melian, Aiwendil & Olórin, etc.


----------



## Halasían (Jan 21, 2018)

Varda - The Kindler of stars and Queen of the Valar!


----------



## Yalerd (Jan 21, 2018)

TULKAS!!! Nobody? 
"..he rides no steed, for he can outrun all things that go on feet, and he is tireless.
"He has little heed for either the past or the future, and is of no avail as a counsellor, but is a hardy friend."
Kicked the crap out of Melkor?


----------



## Azrubêl (Feb 3, 2018)

Mandos! Keeper of the Timeless Halls



Êurlond said:


> The Title is pretty self explanatory, Who is your favorite Valar and why?



Hehe, your title is grammatically incorrect... But while we're at it, who is your favorite mankind from the books? 
Just joking, I totally do this too sometimes


----------



## Turambar Turin (Feb 3, 2018)

Ulmo


----------



## Miguel (Apr 5, 2018)

Irmo. 

I love Nienna and Yavanna as well.


----------



## Lucy Towey (Apr 9, 2018)

<3 Yavanna; thinking of a big tree, moist soil and her protectiveness makes me feel sheltered and peaceful.
<3 Ulmo; the oceans also give me a calming feeling, and small creeks and drops are endearing and interesting.
<3 Orome; Forests and greens calm me too, and make me breath very deeply and joyfully.
<3 Aule; Creativity, caves and soil


----------



## Halasían (Apr 10, 2018)

Lucy Towey said:


> <3 Aule; Creativity, caves and soil



A good consideration. The Glittering Caves are quite awesome, and it was likely one of Aule's tunes in the song!


----------



## Phuc Do (Apr 10, 2018)

Melkor no Valar comes even close to how interesting he is


----------



## Cloudhauler (Jun 19, 2018)

Námo. 

I love how cryptic he is.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jun 23, 2018)

Varda... 
_
Elentári_, _Tintallë_, _Elbereth,_ _Gilthoniel_


----------



## Kinofnerdanel (Jun 24, 2018)

Marina Melinda Heacock said:


> That reminds me of the Greek myth where man was not supposed to have fire. I forgotten the name of the myth off the top of my head but your line of reasoning reminded me of that.
> 
> I think it was a Titan myth...I might be wrong.



That is Prometheus 

Funny because he had a brother, Epimetheus, who was tasked with giving all animals their characteristics, but he was clumsy and run out of specific features when he finally arrived to the race of humans. That is why we are "undefined animals" and our entire life resolves around self-realization!

Greeks were amazing.



Yalerd said:


> TULKAS!!! Nobody?
> "..he rides no steed, for he can outrun all things that go on feet, and he is tireless.
> "He has little heed for either the past or the future, and is of no avail as a counsellor, but is a hardy friend."
> Kicked the crap out of Melkor?



Totally!!!

"He came last to Arda, to aid the Valar in the first battles with Melkor. He delights in wrestling and in contests of strength; and he rides no steed, for he can outrun all things that go on feet, and he is tireless. His hair and beard are golden, and his flesh ruddy; his weapons are his hands. He has little heed for either the past or the future, and is of no avail as a counsellor, but is a hardy friend."

and my favourite:

"(...) whereas Tulkas laughs ever, in sport or in war, and even in the face of Melkor he laughed in battles before the Elves were born."

Greatest dude ever.


----------



## MidnightStorm (Jun 25, 2018)

Nienna the weeper.
Grief is a powerful healer.


----------



## Winrobee (Jul 23, 2018)

Nienna is my favorite. All the Valar are benevolent and selfless, but Nienna takes that to a critical point. Also, Gandalf learned wisdom with her, and Gandalf is my favorite character in the Legendarium.


----------



## Ron Simpson (Jul 25, 2018)

Well, this may be a little unhelpful: but I’ll endorse anyone, so long as it ain’t Manwe.
I think he was a bad CEO, given the amount of destruction Melkor got away with on his watch. There is a line in either the Sil or UT which stated that Manwe was so elevated in mind/spirit that he couldn’t even fully comprehend evil. (I’ll have to find the exact quote). While being lofty and pure was certainly admirable, it made hime a really poor choice for head-honcho, especially when you have an evil dude like Melkor running around. Also, I think he could've taken the time to show up (in person) for the War of Wrath, instead of just 'phoning it in'.

But if pressed for an answer, I do fancy his wife, Varda. After all, she made the stars, and inspired the elves to the most beautiful poetry !

_Snow-white! Snow-white! O Lady clear!
O Queen beyond the Western Seas!
O Light to us that wander here
Amid the world of woven trees!

Gilthoniel! O Elbereth!
Clear are thy eyes and bright thy breath!
Snow-white! Snow-white! We sing to thee
In a far land beyond the Sea.

O stars that in the Sunless Year
With shining hand by her were sown,
In windy fields now bright and clear
We see your silver blossom blown!_

_O Elbereth! Gilthoniel!
We still remember, we who dwell
In this far land beneath the trees,
Thy starlight on the Western Seas.
_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 6, 2022)

I love Varda, Manwe and Námo. And of course, myself too.

Manwe, Varda, Námo and me would be a great little group of four Aratar.


----------



## Olorgando (May 6, 2022)

Ulmo. He's about the only one who didn't abscond from his duty to Middle-earth after the death of the Two Trees and the rebellion of the Noldor.


----------



## Melkor (May 6, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Ulmo. He's about the only one who didn't abscond from his duty to Middle-earth after the death of the Two Trees and the rebellion of the Noldor.


This is exactly reason why Ulmo is my most favorite Vala.


----------



## Ealdwyn (May 7, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Ulmo. He's about the only one who didn't abscond from his duty to Middle-earth after the death of the Two Trees and the rebellion of the Noldor.


My reasons exactly


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 7, 2022)

Melkor said:


> This is exactly reason why Ulmo is my most favorite Vala.


Really? You, Melkor, like Ulmo best of all...


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 7, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Really? You, Melkor, like Ulmo best of all...


You just read my thoughts. 

Edit: Now my favourite Vala is Nienna...you can guess why.

But she's my favourite also for more reasons than that.


----------



## Elassar (Jun 15, 2022)

Mine is between tulkas and melkor. Melkor probably tips it just because of how we see his twisted mind working


----------



## Radaghast (Jun 15, 2022)

Melkor said:


> This is exactly reason why Ulmo is my most favorite Vala.


Props for pointing out the proper singular of Valar. 

Anyway, mine's probably Tulkas.


----------

